# Pipestone MN Hay and Straw Auction



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Pipestone Hay and Straw Auction - Tuesday, Oct 14, 2008
Pipestone, Minnesota

All prices dollars per ton, except straw, dollars per bale.

Receipts: 25 Loads Week Ago: 27 Loads Year Ago: 6 Loads

One load Small Squares equals approximately 5 tons;
Large Squares and Large Rounds range from 10-25 tons per load.

All classes sold steady to weak.

Alfalfa: Large Rounds, 3 loads: Good 80.00-97.50.

Grass: Small Squares, 1 load: Good 100.00. Large
Rounds, 17 loads: Good 90.00-110.00, Fair 77.50-85.00,
Utility 60.00-72.50.

Bedding: Large Rounds, 4 loads: 31.00-34.00 per bale.

Source: USDA-SD Dept Ag Market News, Sioux Falls, SD
605-338-4061
www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/SF_GR314.txt


----------

